

Steady-state economics - cawel
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/economy/is-gdp-the-right-way-to-measure-progress-one-economist-says-no/article10242590/

======
cawel
_But the problem is that if there’s an oil spill off the coast of Mexico or
the U.S., this also contributes to GDP. If we have more crime in society and
pay to deal with it, this contributes to GDP. If we have more war, it
contributes to GDP. Our main indicator of economic progress doesn’t
distinguish between beneficial economic activity and dysfunctional economic
activity._

This is my favorite paragraph, because it is key to make people realize why
GDP growth does not necessarily improve people's lives.

